# Molding rocks



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I am working on my club modules adding scenery. I need to make some rock out croppings. I have the rubber molds already. I need to know what to use as the casting material ? I have always used hydrocal on my indoor layout. Hydrocal or plaster are not going to be tough enough for portable useage. I need to be able to paint them also. What ever is suggested needs to be easily procured. Any thoughts would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, 

Here's what I do: 

http://tjstrains.com/1165/building-outdoor-concrete-scenery/ 

Cheap, easy, no molds. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you thought about Bondo like that for car body repairs? Then there is the resins stocked by Smooth-on. I don't think anything that will last is going to be cheap. A bit of fiberglass would likely be needed. My 2 ¢ 

GaryR


----------



## nziain (Nov 15, 2011)

have you thought about using extruded polystyrene and colouring it?

ive just used different woodland scenics pigment colours mixed with water in a spray bottle and sprayed directly on my extruded polystrene which is quite effective

heres an example:

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/9047/iphone349.jpg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Todd, somewhere out there in web land is a post from some module guy who makes rocks out of foam seat cushion material. You tear it up, then slobber (I forgit what? Paint, plaster? Sumptin') all over the foam chunks and ya get great looking rocks that are very light. 

Maybe one of you MLSers out there recall the post and can find it for Todd.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Perhaps you are thinking of Randy May's "frocks". Here are two rather long threads that have examples and basic instructions.

http://www.railroad-line.com/f...C_ID=34666
http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31771&whichpage=1http://www.railroad-line.com/f...hichpage=1


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Another frock page - http://www.modvid.com.au/html/body_frocks___rocks.html


----------

